

Why you should build your infographics in HTML5 and CSS3. - paulrouget
http://paulrouget.com/e/infographicsInHTML5/

======
benologist
The infographics you see are made to order specifically to perform well on
social sites and generate links for whoever commissioned it. Although it's
_technically_ feasible to make them interactive and a lot more interesting
that makes them non-portable and defeats the only purpose they were created
for.

There's a great AMA on reddit about it -

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/d7e24/my_job_was_to_ga...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/d7e24/my_job_was_to_game_digg_using_infographics_voting/)

